# per què rellamp



## Azzurra

Hola gente 
Una pregunta a secas: qué signifca la expresión "per què rellamp"? La oí en una película, la frase sería algo como"per què rellamp vas fer això", o algo parecido... 
Infinite grazie...


----------



## Lurrezko

Azzurra said:


> Hola gente
> Una pregunta a secas: qué signifca la expresión "per què rellamp"? La oí en una película, la frase sería algo como"per què rellamp vas fer això", o algo parecido...
> Infinite grazie...



_| 4. Rellamp!: interj. d'impaciència, d'ira, d'admiració intensa; cast. rayos! «Mal rellamp t'asclés!» (pir-or.). «Mal rellamp mati les guardes!» (Empordà). Rellamp que les toch! Per a escapar de ser vistes, trien els indrets més amagats, Casellas Sots 9 Rellamp, que n'hauríem hajats avui, d'ocells!, Ruyra Parada 13. Llamp de rellamp!—exclamà el sereno, ibid. 28._

Saludos


----------



## Azzurra

Lo que pasa es que tampoco entiendo qué significa "rayos" en castellano...  Lo busqué en los diccionarios, pero no lo encuentro...  Se te ocurre una expresión equivalente en castellano o catalán para que pueda entenderlo mejor? Si no, no te preocupes voy a abrir un hilo en la sección esp-it...


----------



## merquiades

Azzurra said:


> Lo que pasa es que tampoco entiendo qué significa "rayos" en castellano...  Lo busqué en los diccionarios, pero no lo encuentro...  Se te ocurre una expresión equivalente en castellano o catalán para que pueda entenderlo mejor? Si no, no te preocupes voy a abrir un hilo en la sección esp-it...



diccionaris.cat
llamp 
substantiu masculí rayo. 
› com un llamp, como un rayo (o una centella; o una flecha). 
› llamp de Déu!, ¡voto a Dios! 
› llamp de, ¡vaya...! 
› mal llamp et mati!, ¡que te parta un rayo! 

En italiano (raggio)
echar rayos y centellas = essere furibondo
que te parta un rayo = va' all'inferno

Peccato che non ci sia un dizionario spagnolo-italiano di Word Reference.
Buona domenica, Azzura


----------



## merquiades

Lurrezko oinak said:


> _| 4. Rellamp!: interj. d'impaciència, d'ira, d'admiració intensa; cast. rayos! «Mal rellamp t'asclés!» (pir-or.). «Mal rellamp mati les guardes!» (Empordà). Rellamp que les toch! Per a escapar de ser vistes, trien els indrets més amagats, Casellas Sots 9 Rellamp, que n'hauríem hajats avui, d'ocells!, Ruyra Parada 13. Llamp de rellamp!—exclamà el sereno, ibid. 28._
> 
> Saludos



Hola Lurrezko.  Pronuncieu la "p" de "rellamp"?  Gràcies


----------



## Azzurra

merquiades said:


> diccionaris.cat
> llamp
> substantiu masculí rayo.
> › com un llamp, como un rayo (o una centella; o una flecha).
> › llamp de Déu!, ¡voto a Dios!
> › llamp de, ¡vaya...!
> › mal llamp et mati!, ¡que te parta un rayo!
> 
> En italiano (raggio)
> echar rayos y centellas = essere furibondo
> que te parta un rayo = va' all'inferno
> 
> Peccato che non ci sia un dizionario spagnolo-italiano di Word Reference.
> Buona domenica, Azzura



Buona domenica (quel che ne resta...) merquiades 
In generale, anche facendo delle ricerche in internet, non riesco ad avere delucidazioni su una possibile traduzione di "por qué _rayos_"... forse non è molto usato... Comunque ho ipotizzato che in italiano possa essere "perché _accidenti_/_caspita _hai fatto questo?"... Lascio aperta l'inchiesta...  A presto! Ci vediamo in entrambi i forum


----------



## merquiades

Azzurra said:


> Buona domenica (quel che ne resta...) merquiades
> In generale, anche facendo delle ricerche in internet, non riesco ad avere delucidazioni su una possibile traduzione di "por qué _rayos_"... forse non è molto usato... Comunque ho ipotizzato che in italiano possa essere "perché _accidenti_/_caspita _hai fatto questo?"... Lascio aperta l'inchiesta...  A presto! Ci vediamo in entrambi i forum



Si, Ho visto anche "accidenti" come possibilità. L'ho sentito qualche volta a Madrid, qué te parta un rayo" ma credo che è un po' vecchio.  Adesso i giovani utilizano espressioni più forti come puoi immaginare. Non so se è il caso anche in catalano. Credo che hai capito bene il senso della parola. A presto


----------



## Lurrezko

Azzurra said:


> Lo que pasa es que tampoco entiendo qué significa "rayos" en castellano...  Lo busqué en los diccionarios, pero no lo encuentro...  Se te ocurre una expresión equivalente en castellano o catalán para que pueda entenderlo mejor? Si no, no te preocupes voy a abrir un hilo en la sección esp-it...



*Per què punyetes/nassos?* Sirven para enfatizar, y no son malsonantes como *cony/collons*.




merquiades said:


> Hola Lurrezko.  Pronuncieu la "p" de "rellamp"?  Gràcies



A la meva zona diria que sí, tot i que es pronuncia de forma molt suau.


----------



## Azzurra

Lurrezko oinak said:


> *Per què punyetes/nassos?* Sirven para enfatizar, y no son malsonantes como *cony/collons*.



Grazie!


----------



## samarkanda

Jo en canvi diria que no pronuncio la "p" de "llamp" i per descomptat no la pronuncio en el plural: "llamps i trons". (Sóc de Barcelona).


----------



## ursu-lab

En italià, la traducció més equivalent potser és "diamine" (pr. diàmine)

Per què *rellamp *vas fer això? -> Perché *diamine *l'hai fatto? / *Diamine*! Ma perché l'hai fatto?

En castellà seria com "diantre".


----------



## Azzurra

ursu-lab said:


> En italià, la traducció més equivalent potser és "diamine" (pr. diàmine)
> 
> Per què *rellamp *vas fer això? -> Perché *diamine *l'hai fatto? / *Diamine*! Ma perché l'hai fatto?
> 
> En castellà seria com "diantre".



Grazie ursu-lab  Il ragionamento che avevo fatto era che "rellamp" fosse più vicino al senso di fatalità, che vedevo più in accordo con il significato di "rayos" spagnolo... Dici di no? Per quello avevo optato per "accidenti"... "Perché accidenti l'hai fatto?"


----------



## ursu-lab

Azzurra said:


> Grazie ursu-lab  Il ragionamento che avevo fatto era che "rellamp" fosse più vicino al senso di fatalità, che vedevo più in accordo con il significato di "rayos" spagnolo... Dici di no? Per quello avevo optato per "accidenti"... "Perché accidenti l'hai fatto?"


 Non ho capito il tuo ragionamento rispetto alla *fatalità *(nemmeno con "por qué rayos" in spagnolo....).  Cioè, non ho capito la differenza: l'espressione si usa sia per azioni spiacevoli volontarie che involontarie/dettate dal fato, senza nessuna differenza. Il senso di fondo sarebbe comunque lo stesso in tutti i casi: perché cavolo/diamine/diavolo/accidenti/ecc. l'hai fatto?


----------



## Azzurra

ursu-lab said:


> Non ho capito il tuo ragionamento rispetto alla *fatalità *(nemmeno con "por qué rayos" in spagnolo....).  Cioè, non ho capito la differenza: l'espressione si usa sia per azioni spiacevoli volontarie che involontarie/dettate dal fato, senza nessuna differenza. Il senso di fondo sarebbe comunque lo stesso in tutti i casi: perché cavolo/diamine/diavolo/accidenti/ecc. l'hai fatto?



Sì hai ragione, mi ero inchiodata su quell'espressione, che mi piaceva tanto!  Effettivamente il discorso della fatalità non c'entra un *cavolo*...  Gràcies


----------

